# ECNL RL in NorCal



## dean (Feb 17, 2022)

https://www.ecnlgirls.com/2022/02/16/ecnl-regional-league-norcal-ready-for-its-first-spring-season/?fbclid=IwAR2rl5pCcPneFa0deMX8NSCUlE52njc03Zy2XgoX-CBEdvTE4Ldmtgslyn0

Thought this was interesting. I like that these teams had to qualify for the league. And that they aren't just from ECNL clubs.

Looks like several GA teams will be playing in the NorCal ECRL model?


----------



## From the Spot (Feb 18, 2022)

dean said:


> Looks like several GA teams will be playing in the NorCal ECRL model?


What do you make of this? Doesn't GA have DPL as their second division?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 18, 2022)

From the Spot said:


> What do you make of this? Doesn't GA have DPL as their second division?


That GA is on life support…..


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Feb 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> That GA is on life support…..


As long a ECNL continues to exclude GA will continue to exist.

"On life support" is a stretch.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 18, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> As long a ECNL continues to exclude GA will continue to exist.
> 
> "On life support" is a stretch.


Why would one league include another in events or league play?

I’ll give you “on life support” is a stretch unless you pinpoint specific regions.  In this case, it would seem many of the NorCal teams are eyeballing ECNL, No?


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Feb 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Why would one league include another in events or league play?


Maybe they want to show that GA isn't as good as ECRL? But, what happens if GA teams stomp the ECRL teams?

Maybe ECNL is setting up to take several GA teams on as ECRL? Then if they prove successful in ECRL make them ECNL?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 18, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> Maybe they want to show that GA isn't as good as ECRL? But, what happens if GA teams stomp the ECRL teams?
> 
> Maybe ECNL is setting up to take several GA teams on as ECRL? Then if they prove successful in ECRL make them ECNL?


That would be my assumption and if true, GA in CA (and possibly nationally) is on “life support”.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 18, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Why would one league include another in events or league play?
> 
> I’ll give you “on life support” is a stretch unless you pinpoint specific regions.  In this case, it would seem many of the NorCal teams are eyeballing ECNL, No?


DA tried to use a hammer.  Declare yourself to be the best.  Declare all other clubs to be inferior, and refuse to play against them.  Use your YNT connection to hurt non-DA clubs.

In the end, it didn’t work.  They couldn’t actually kill off all the elite clubs outside of DA.  But the effort made them look bad.

I hope ECNL is looking for a different path.  Become less of an insider’s clique and more of a gathering place for the top teams.  It would be nice if it happens.


----------



## SaydeeLu (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm failing to see how this is any different than NPL. Some of these teams finished as low as 7th in their NPL brackets. Seems like all they did was take the top half of each of the NPL regional divisions and put them in the same league. That already exists in NorCal as the NPL "Champions" divisions. Kinda feels like another marketing ploy to make it sound like you're competing in ECNL when you're not. I don't get it.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 18, 2022)

dad4 said:


> DA tried to use a hammer.  Declare yourself to be the best.  Declare all other clubs to be inferior, and refuse to play against them.  Use your YNT connection to hurt non-DA clubs.
> 
> In the end, it didn’t work.  They couldn’t actually kill off all the elite clubs outside of DA.  But the effort made them look bad.
> 
> I hope ECNL is looking for a different path.  Become less of an insider’s clique and more of a gathering place for the top teams.  It would be nice if it happens.


Did any of your Kids play in DA?  How about ECNL prior to or during the DA era?


----------



## dude21 (Feb 18, 2022)

ECRL before: competition was just among ECRL team (2nd team of ECNL)
ECRL now: this is like you said, NPL "Champions League" of the past (2nd season of NPL), but given that ECNL 1st team is not eligible to play in ECRL, competition will be weaker.  But it gives non-ECNL teams a chance to compete against ECRL on national level (playoff, showcase) as a proving ground.  
So ECRL Norcal will be stronger because there are non-ECRL teams now playing, but we lost the NPL "Champions League" where most ECNL 1st team historically competed in.


----------



## dean (Feb 18, 2022)

Many NorCal ECNL teams played in the NPL Champions League in the fall. Will they only play ECNL in the Spring? And what about going forward/next year?


----------



## dude21 (Feb 18, 2022)

dean said:


> Many NorCal ECNL teams played in the NPL Champions League in the fall. Will they only play ECNL in the Spring? And what about going forward/next year?


ENCL teams will only play in ECNL, that's what was told, as they're not eligible to play in ECNL RL (as they already play in ECNL).  Not sure about next year/going forward if this structure will change or not.  So fall NPL is where best teams (ECNL and others) play at least within region.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 18, 2022)

dean said:


> Many NorCal ECNL teams played in the NPL Champions League in the fall. Will they only play ECNL in the Spring? And what about going forward/next year?


Spring schedule is up.  U14-U18



			GotSport
		


For those ages, it looks like the top level NPL is rebranded as ECRL.

U13 still has a mix of ECNL and independent teams.


----------

